# Interesting Trend: Elder Avalanche victims



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Canada said:


> complacency has set in.


Area familiarity IMHO is the number one offender w/ most avalanche victims. maybe these guys have been to these places hundreds of times and got over confident in something. Maybe they're like bush pilots and if they fly for enough hours something eventually happens???


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

20 years ago, it was guys (mostly climbers) in their 20's who were getting the chop. Same group. BTW, referring to guys in their 40's as elder? I got two words for you. The first one rhymes with "truck", the second with "chew". I'm 57 and I can kick your ass any day of the week.


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

just kidding


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Porkchop said:


> Maybe they're like bush pilots and if they fly for enough hours something eventually happens???


That would be my thought. Seems that's the greater portion of the population age that I see in the backcountry. Makes sense.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*I agree with pork chop.*

I have had the though process of that face hasn't gone in eight years, I'll risk it this morning. Stupid cutting of corners.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought maybe snowmobiles had something to do with it. Older bodies accessing avalanche terrain on more powerful machines... but then I revisited the accident page and realized it's not just the sledders... so bad assumption on my part. 

Are there stats somewhere that show fatalities by age group? Is this year different from previous years? 

I would think the typical victim would be a younger (20's) male, based on the age of invincibility. However the numbers this year certainly don't support it. 

So is it what Canada said? Are they now able to afford the bc toys? If they are now just getting into the bc, are they not getting the proper education or just making poor choices?


----------

